# Thought experiment on the intelligence of crows



## Mikehit (Jan 30, 2018)

I have known about the TED lectures for years, but only recently dived into the random search smorgasboard. And I cam upon this gem - I know it isn't photography but, heck, I hope you will forgive me. I know the crows are really intelligent but I found it fascinating and wanted to share: 

https://www.ted.com/talks/joshua_klein_on_the_intelligence_of_crows


----------



## unfocused (Jan 31, 2018)

Goes nicely with the current National Geographic article on bird intelligence.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2018)

I think Magpies are even smarter, we have lots of both. We have a zillion Turkeys. They certainly give a impression of being dumb, but they seem to have a rapidly growing population.


----------



## knoxone (Jan 31, 2018)

This guy was in Yellowstone last month. The tour guide stated that they learn by watching. He opened and emptied the top compartment looking for food.


----------



## razashaikh (Jan 31, 2018)

Great share Mike.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 31, 2018)

Cool! Thanks for sharing! 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think Magpies are even smarter...


+ 1 
AFAIK magpies are known to pass the mirror test. 
That means recognizing themselves in a mirror instead of thinking that their reflection is a fellow member. 
Something only known from apes, dolphins and us. 

From birds this is also known by keas and doves. (not mentioned and referenced in the English but in the German Wikipedia).

See here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirror_test
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegeltest


----------

